# Ultegra di2 coversion?



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a 2012 5.2 with Ultegra I'm thinking of coverting to Ultegra di2. I want to do the work myself. Has anyone done this? Any problems encountered?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

putting that stuff together is pretty easy as long as you pay attention to the instructions. i'm 'Di2 Certified' for whatever that is worth, and i think the damn test was harder than actually working w/ the stuff.


----------

